# S3 vs. m235i Comparo



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

From Everyday Driver
https://youtu.be/j0MMZVoqyAc


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

Interesting comparison. Would probably have to agree that "out of the box" the M235i is a better driving experience. However, throw a Haldex tune on (once available) and I think the S3 pulls even, or ahead. Both motors have proved to very tunable, so I think it's a draw there as well.

Personally, I like the way the S3 drives, but putting all of that aside, I find the M235i to be hideous. This coming from a previous 135i owner. The back end of the 235i is pretty awful and, besides the halos, the front doesn't do it for me either. There's a 235i that parks near me at work everyday and visually, it isn't even close.

It's also impossible to compare the Golf R with the S3 because if you don't like hatches or the "racer boy" feel, then you will never get an R. It is great value for the engine you get, but thats only half the battle (if that) with many consumers


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

They should've tried to obtain the m235 x-drive with DCT. Different outcome. What 3 pedals and a stick does to some people, lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

The 235 was on my short list before i bought my s3 and looks wise it doesn't even come close!!!!! Cheaper looking interior, the rear end is hideous and not to mention it does cost more and does not come with the mag susp. Only + is that it has an 8 speed, but still gets the same mpg!
Plus its a bmw i don't want to be driving a loaner every other week


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

i dont think the 2 series comes with a dual clutch


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

T1no said:


> i dont think the 2 series comes with a dual clutch


https://youtu.be/tYnDy3oRyBU

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

T1no said:


> i dont think the 2 series comes with a dual clutch


Correct, it does not


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

No DCT. ZF 8 speed many say is quite similar in feel to the DCT. Doesn't matter to me...dual clutch or bust. At Least then I can say it's an automated manual BMW must like the DCT more too, since they only offer it in the real M cars. 
The 135is from 2012/13 had the DCT as an option. If they offered the M135i X-Drive with DCT I'd seriously consider it. Unfortunately BMW is more concerned about selling 4-door coupes and SUVs with no cargo room.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

My bad lol I assumed it was DCT. It's a ZF. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

The M2 will be awesome!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Both cars are really awesome IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

Both are great cars. 

I drove the BMW and didn't love anything about it personally. I went S3 and an super happy. 

Either is a win though IMHO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

Comparing a 3 litre IL6 with a 2 litre IL4 is a bit silly. The M235i is always going to be a more driver focused car... Audi doesn't come close to tuning a chassis like BMW, however it depends what you want in a car. I had a 1M Coupe for 3 years prior to the S3...it was a brilliant car, however 2 doors is a compromise, as is hard suspension. The Audi S3 is a very nice place to be and is pretty well sorted sporty car, albeit there could be more RWD action from the Haldex. With a APR tune the whole dynamics change though  .... H&R spring and RSB are next. With that my S3 will be a very fun car for canyon runs and still have day-to-day practicality.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

roadrunner_oz said:


> Comparing a 3 litre IL6 with a 2 litre IL4 is a bit silly. The M235i is always going to be a more driver focused car... Audi doesn't come close to tuning a chassis like BMW, however it depends what you want in a car. I had a 1M Coupe for 3 years prior to the S3...it was a brilliant car, however 2 doors is a compromise, as is hard suspension. The Audi S3 is a very nice place to be and is pretty well sorted sporty car, albeit there could be more RWD action from the Haldex. With a APR tune the whole dynamics change though  .... H&R spring and RSB are next. With that my S3 will be a very fun car for canyon runs and still have day-to-day practicality.


kudos.

folks around here have a very one track mind.
Audi or bust.

true about the chassis.
just look at how low a BMW with sport suspension sits. it's a proper sport setup.


----------



## ToryS3 (May 31, 2015)

I test drove the M235 before buying the S3 and I must agree with BMW having the best driving dynamics. The car was truly awesome to drive, but is it the best all a rounder? Other than "driving dynamics" the S3 can not be shaking by the M235. In my opinion, the BMW can not compete with the Audi on many other levels... Quality finish, basic function, tech, sound system, and interior/exterior that's very hard it criticize. I've been a 3 series driver for the past 16 years and my search for a new Bimmer turned out to be an Audi. I see the S3 as the best all a rounder in this class...hands down.


----------



## stephenmeade (Apr 30, 2015)

This was my conclusion as well. I currently drive a BMW 2009 335i 6MT. I actually quite like the styling of the M235i (the rear is less-resolved than the S3, but I like them both). I loved the suspension tuning on the M235i. But the problem I had was with everything else. The interior definitely makes you think you bought the cheapest BMW, not just the smallest BMW. Once it only has 2 doors, too, it's like I might as well buy something like a used 911. The final issue was equipment levels. I really wanted adaptive cruise and you can't get it on the BMW. 



ToryS3 said:


> I test drove the M235 before buying the S3 and I must agree with BMW having the best driving dynamics. The car was truly awesome to drive, but is it the best all a rounder? Other than "driving dynamics" the S3 can not be shaking by the M235. In my opinion, the BMW can not compete with the Audi on many other levels... Quality finish, basic function, tech, sound system, and interior/exterior that's very hard it criticize. I've been a 3 series driver for the past 16 years and my search for a new Bimmer turned out to be an Audi. I see the S3 as the best all a rounder in this class...hands down.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

I wonder what the driving dynamics is like with x-drive and the 8 speed ZF...


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

scope213 said:


> I wonder what the driving dynamics is like with x-drive and the 8 speed ZF...


My question too. If they would have gone the extra inch to offer DCT + adjustable dampers, it'd be a competitor to me. If Audi & BMW offered the A3 hatch and M135i X-Drive, not a big deal really considering the stupid SUVs they make) it'd be a nice world.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

​I like the M235i but need a sedan, personally don't like a hunchback hatchback golf. (But it is easier to parallel park cause it's shorter in length)

The M2 looks promising.

Is BMW making an M240i?:beer:opcorn:

Have never seen a BMW discounted more than 5k off MSRP unless it was euro delivery.

Dealers AFAIK don't really discount the new Golf R so for me a stripper S3 for under $41k is what fits me best!eace:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Revolver1966 said:


> No DCT. *ZF 8 speed* many say is quite similar in feel to the DCT. Doesn't matter to me...dual clutch or bust. At Least then I can say it's an automated manual BMW must like the DCT more too, since they only offer it in the real M cars.
> The 135is from 2012/13 had the DCT as an option. If they offered the M135i X-Drive with DCT I'd seriously consider it. Unfortunately BMW is more concerned about selling 4-door coupes and SUVs with no cargo room.


Aren't these thought to be as good or better than DSG though?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

From what I've heard it is a better transmission as far as smoothness goes, etc. it's more of a preference. The little flaws of the DSG are nice.


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

HalvieCuw said:


> Aren't these thought to be as good or better than DSG though?


Depends on your preference. For spirited driving, DCT and DSG are better than the ZF8 since the ZF8 still has a torque converter. If you want the smoothest shifts and can give up a little of the "feel" then the ZF8 is "better"


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

s3saloon said:


> Depends on your preference. For spirited driving, DCT and DSG are better than the ZF8 since the ZF8 still has a torque converter. If you want the smoothest shifts and can give up a little of the "feel" then the ZF8 is "better"


My assumption is the ZF8 will be reliable due to the nature of a torque converter vs. dual clutch. 
For me it's just a personal thing; most cars offer good torque converters but few in this price range offer a dual clutch.


----------

